# Removing wheels from trucks



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

How do you remove wheels from sintered trucks? Stamped steel
trucks is no problem. When I was young I tried to remove wheels from a sintered truck and broke a side rail off. I have not tried since. I try to learn from my mistakes. I did see a tool once
that spread the side rails to remove wheels. What do you guys use. Info appreciated.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Mopac, I have found that by using a small flat needle nose pliers and applying slight pressure on the sheet metal bracket where the sintered truck is attached, will give just enough play to gently remove the wheels. (Whew, that is quite a mouthful!:laugh


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I was thinking that might be one way Broke. Thanks. Like I said I broke one side rail off.
So I know they will break.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Mopac, I have found that by using a small flat needle nose pliers and applying slight pressure on the sheet metal bracket where the sintered truck is attached, will give just enough play to gently remove the wheels. (Whew, that is quite a mouthful!:laugh


That's the best way I've found Fred to remove wheel sets also. Just enough pressure bending the sheet metal out usually does the trick. Mopac the side frame can be re-attached using JB Weld, that's what I found works the best.


----------



## upsman55 (Jan 11, 2013)

mopac said:


> How do you remove wheels from sintered trucks? Stamped steel
> trucks is no problem. When I was young I tried to remove wheels from a sintered truck and broke a side rail off. I have not tried since. I try to learn from my mistakes. I did see a tool once
> that spread the side rails to remove 6wheels. What do you guys use. Info appreciated.


Here's what I've been using Mopac. A pair of snap ring pliers. I had been struggling with the same problem. These pliers are ratcheded so you can expand the trucks one click at a time. Here's some pics.


----------



## upsman55 (Jan 11, 2013)

I just wanted to add that this tool has worked really well for me. Makes it very easy to control the expansion of the trucks.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Great idea, I saw something similar to pull wheel cylinder snap rings on GM cars but did not think it would open wide enough. That looks perfect. Where did you find it if you don't mind?


----------



## upsman55 (Jan 11, 2013)

cramden said:


> Great idea, I saw something similar to pull wheel cylinder snap rings on GM cars but did not think it would open wide enough. That looks perfect. Where did you find it if you don't mind?


I picked them up at Harbor Freight. They came in a set with another pair used for contracting a snap ring. I bought them for removing the snap ring from a front wheel bearing on one of my kids car. If I didnt have them I might never have thought to use them on the trucks.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Good idea. Now if only we could find an inexpensive wheel puller. Two slotted screw drivers work but a small, inexpensive, gear puller would be nice.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I might go to Harbor Freight tomorrow. I need a pair of those snap ring pliers and I
want to get a set of small punches to drive axles out of AF wheels. Then cut a V in a
piece of wood for the wheel on the other side to go in. Might be as good as a wheel puller.
I tried to pry a wheel off with 2 screwdrivers and instead of pulling the wheel, the axle
started coming out of the wheel on the other side. My son is an asst. manager at my
Harbor Freight so I get 20% more off.

I don't think punching an axle will work on the gear axle.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

upsman55 said:


> I picked them up at Harbor Freight. They came in a set with another pair used for contracting a snap ring. I bought them for removing the snap ring from a front wheel bearing on one of my kids car. If I didnt have them I might never have thought to use them on the trucks.


Thanks, I'll have to pick up a set next time I get over to a Harbor Freight.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Went to harbor freight today. They do not carry those exact pliers anymore. They do
have a snap ring pliers and it worked for me. The new pair has interchangeable heads.
( for different angles). They did not work with the little pins sticking out. Turn the head around and it will spread the truck. The new ones are black and were 4.99.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll see what they have next time I go near the one in my area.


----------



## upsman55 (Jan 11, 2013)

mopac said:


> Went to harbor freight today. They do not carry those exact pliers anymore. They do
> have a snap ring pliers and it worked for me. The new pair has interchangeable heads.
> ( for different angles). They did not work with the little pins sticking out. Turn the head around and it will spread the truck. The new ones are black and were 4.99.


Well I’m glad they had a set that works for you. And it’s hard to beat the prices at HF.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

